# 1920 tricycle from Library Of Congress



## veloturysta (Oct 4, 2022)

I found it two years ago in Library Of Congress. Tricycle 1920 but what is this ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2022)

In English please


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 4, 2022)

I thought the spell check went hay-wire.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 4, 2022)

Google Translator says "I found IT two years ago at the Library of Congress. Tricycle 1920, but what is it?"


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 4, 2022)

veloturysta said:


> I found it two years ago in Library Of Congress. Tricycle 1920 but what is this ?
> View attachment 1706665




Skudder  Car
Ratchet scooter
Larger rear wheels smaller front steer wheel
Extra large platform with kicka………. Steering wheel option
Strap steel
I think they were made between 1918- early 1920’s
Love this machine !!
Janesville Product corp . Janesville wi.

pumped out some killer wooden wagons !


----------



## veloturysta (Oct 4, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Samochód skuddera
> Hulajnoga z grzechotką
> Większe tylne koła mniejsze przednie koło skrętne
> Bardzo duża platforma z kicka………. Opcja kierownicy
> ...



cr250mark
thank You very much


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2022)

veloturysta said:


> I found it two years ago in Library Of Congress. Tricycle 1920 but what is this ?
> View attachment 1706665



Very cool picture. Thank you for posting.  Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## veloturysta (Oct 5, 2022)

Brant Thank You. This picture is in LoC in perfect resolution.


----------



## veloturysta (Oct 5, 2022)

New Mexico Brant:
Children Of Roger Nielson danish legation 1920


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2022)

veloturysta said:


> New Mexico Brant:
> Children Of Roger Nielson danish legation 1920



Interesting they are on Skudder Cars.  I wonder if they were imported for sale in Denmark or just these two brought over as gifts?


----------



## veloturysta (Oct 5, 2022)

New Mexico Brant - mayby Nielson was danish diplomat in US ? I think this picture was made in US.


----------

